# How common is your name?



## JPH (Aug 19, 2007)

There is this cool website that tells you how many people with your name (I think maybe just in the US) there are.

My first name is John (pretty common) and there are 4,967,091 people with that first name.

My last name is Hansen and there are 142,219 people that share me last name...not that common.

 Find out Here 

It's pretty cool to know...


----------



## pristinemog (Aug 19, 2007)

815,493 people in the US with the first name Andrew.

7,081 with the last name McCrea.

19 people in the US with the name Andrew McCrea. I know one of them is at www.andrewmccrea.com XD.

Edit: That's not me on the site, by the way.


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice!
I'm not from USA, but WTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1st: Bruno
Last: Sardinha

_Bruno:
* There are 15,130 people in the U.S. with the first name Bruno.
* Statistically the 1495th most popular first name.
* More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Bruno are male.


Sardinha:
* There are 878 people in the U.S. with the last name Sardinha.
* Statistically the 30847th most popular last name._

I'd never imagine that in the USA there are 878 Sardinhas!


----------



## superrob (Aug 19, 2007)

sigh... people are begining to copy my name... its just so frustrating...

Hehe but heres some stats..:

There are 363,114 people in the U.S. with the first name Robin. 
Statistically the 160th most popular first name. 
86.67 percent of people with the first name Robin are female. 

There are 18,156 people in the U.S. with the last name Madsen. 
Statistically the 1943rd most popular last name. 

Hehe but im in the DK so i dont count it for many.. but im sure that my whole name is allmost unique i dont think theres many Robin ****** Madsen in this world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(My middle name is in censur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 19, 2007)

I've got 3,584,234 with the same first name and it's the 7th most popular first name.  There are 2209 with the same last name as mine. There are only 26 people in the US with the same name as me though! It's alot more popular where I live here in the UK though, there are 2 other people in the same village as me with the same name - and both completely un-related to me!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 19, 2007)

redacted


----------



## Tanas (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like my Name James Smith is quite common  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




James.
There are 5,035,175 people in the U.S. with the first name James. 
Statistically the 1st most popular first name. 
99.7 percent of people with the first name James are male. 

Smith.
There are 3,044,102 people in the U.S. with the last name Smith. 
Statistically the 1st most popular last name. 
Famous people with the last name Smith: 

I Win!


----------



## superrob (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha why not "James Bond"


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Fun to do famous people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are 2 people in the U.S. named Matt Damon.
There is 1 person in the U.S. named Paris Hilton.
There are 0 people in the U.S. named Lindsay Lohan. (YES!!! SHES DEAD FINALLY)

videogame/anime characters!

There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Dio.
There are 817 people in the U.S. with the last name Brando.
Statistically the 32512th most popular last name.

There are 42 people in the U.S. named Homer Simpson.
There are 30 people in the U.S. named Kyle Hyde.
There are 602 people in the U.S. named Brian Bradley.
There are 10 people in the U.S. named Ed Vincent.
There are 115 people in the U.S. named Leon Kennedy.

And fictional characters!

There are 6 people in the U.S. named Jesus Christ.


----------



## enarky (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, maybe I'm a bit paranoid - but you're delivering these people a first grade list of existing names of real people.

Not only does the site look a little "phishy" to me, the owner didn't even register it under his own name. Look up the whois data and you'll see that it was registered by "howmanyofme.com Private Registrant". They're also not listing any form of contact information on the webpage, as far as I could see.

While this doesn't necessarily mean that this site is shady, it still is an indicator for me not to use this service (besides not living in the US and not having an english name anyways, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Please be careful.


----------



## JPH (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> * There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name G******.
> * This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.
> 
> 
> ...



G****** M****. That's definately not a common name.

There are 4 people in the US with the name Gaylord Simpson. 
I bet they get beat up in school?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 19, 2007)

4th most common name: Michael


----------



## iTech (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â Â * There are 48,415 people in the U.S. with the first name Felipe.
> Â Â * Statistically the 800th most popular first name.
> Â Â * More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Felipe are male.
> 
> ...


Those statistics are inaccurate. You couldn't go to a mall without seeing Hugh Butz all over the place.


----------



## Issac (Aug 19, 2007)

Tim	 	Larsson


* There are 157,349 people in the U.S. with the first name Tim.
* Statistically the 383rd most popular first name.
* More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Tim are male.
* Names similar to Tim:
o Timothy



* There are 999 people in the U.S. with the last name Larsson.
* Statistically the 26894th most popular last name.


Tim Larsson	 


* There is 1 person in the U.S. named Tim Larsson.



Hmm, I'm not from the us though... soo... welll...
Anyway.. I'm the only one in sweden with the name Emser! (and none in the us does either)


----------



## lagman (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 119,525 people in the U.S. with the first name _hidden_.
* Statistically the 467th most popular first name.
* More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name _hidden_ are male.

* There are 635 people in the U.S. with the last name _hidden_.
* Statistically the 41520th most popular last name.

# There are 0 people in the U.S. named like ya.
While both names you entered were found in our database, neither was common enough to make it likely that someone in the U.S. has that name.


----------



## Samutz (Aug 19, 2007)

[Removed]


----------



## Issac (Aug 19, 2007)

hey samutz... smutz kinda sounds like smuts... and smuts is the swedish word for dirt


----------



## lagman (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 42 people in the U.S. named Homer Simpson.

There are two people named like my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *There are 8 people in the U.S. named Chuck Norris.*



Wrong, there's only one, but he's fast.


----------



## delta123 (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Teguh.
There are 139,194 people in the U.S. with the last name Nguyen. Statistically the 226th most popular last name.
There are 0 people in the U.S. named Teguh Nguyen.

but then again your never going to find a vietnamese person with an idonesian first and middle name.


----------



## killzone323 (Aug 19, 2007)

there are 60,519 people  with the first of cameron.  there are 15,886 people with the last name of rider. but there is only 3 with the name of cameron rider


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 0 people in the U.S. named Agent Smith.
* One or both of the names you entered were not found in our database.

Neo sure did a good job


----------



## tjas (Aug 19, 2007)

# There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Arnout.
# This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon.

* There are 424 people in the U.S. with the last name Dewinter.
* Statistically the 58869th most popular last name.
hmm when I lived in amerika they all called me Arnold instead of my official dutch name arnout

* There are 108,934 people in the U.S. with the first name Arnold.
* Statistically the 495th most popular first name.
* More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Arnold are male.


----------



## blahman (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 3,026 people in the U.S. with the first name

More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name are female.

There are 18,156 people in the U.S. with the last name 

There are
0
people with my name
in the U.S.A.

mwahaha im neither from US nor a female XD


----------



## ediblebird (Aug 19, 2007)

I was typing in different names and got this:

99.7 percent of people with the first name James are male.

sucked in to the .3% of the females that have the name "James"


----------



## blahman (Aug 19, 2007)

99.55 percent of people with the first name Michael are male.

ooo this is fun too


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 298 people in the U.S. named John Doe
* There is 1 person in the U.S. named Elvis Presley
* There are 2 people in the U.S. named Queen England
* There are 2 people in the U.S. named Prince Charles


----------



## clockworkvictim (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Ari
* This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.

hmm.


----------



## OSW (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Dio.
> There are 817 people in the U.S. with the last name Brando.
> Statistically the 32512th most popular last name.
> 
> There are 6 people in the U.S. named Jesus Christ.



Wow lol. it'd be funny if there was someone called Dio Brando

My first name isn't in the database - Orrin.

however the related name Owen is.

There are 39,337 people in the U.S. with the first name Owen.
Statistically the 897th most popular first name.
More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Owen are male.

There are 1,025,796 people in the U.S. with the last name Wilson.
Statistically the 8th most popular last name.
Famous people with the last name Wilson:


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Osoble. 
This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon.

There are 3,601 people in the U.S. with the last name Osman. 
Statistically the 9170th most popular last name.












  I AM UNIQQQUUEEEEEEEEE

BOW TO ME

seriously, thats my real name. Osoble Osman
No jokes please


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 19, 2007)

Samuel	Booth

* There are 464,489 people in the U.S. with the first name Samuel.
* Statistically the 125th most popular first name.
* 99.67 percent of people with the first name Samuel are male.

* There are 60,520 people in the U.S. with the last name Booth.
* Statistically the 572nd most popular last name.

I have a common name...

- Sam


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 2,092,469 people in the U.S. with the first name Thomas.
* Statistically the 11th most popular first name.
* 99.78 percent of people with the first name Thomas are male.
* Names similar to Thomas:

* There are 3,904 people in the U.S. with the last name Dann.
* Statistically the 8602nd most popular last name.

* There are 27 people in the U.S. named Thomas Dann.

I am the boy with two first names.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm From U.A.E 
But let's Try   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My Name is Ahmad   

* There are 9,078 people in the U.S. with the first name Ahmad.
* Statistically the 1951st most popular first name.
* More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Ahmad are male.


lewl


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 19, 2007)

# There are 1,570,487 people in the U.S. with the first name Christopher.
# Statistically the 13th most popular first name.
# 99.71 percent of people with the first name Christopher are male.

# There are 0 people in the U.S. with the last name _hidden_.
# This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon.

# There are 0 people in the U.S. named Christopher _hidden_.

My first name is VERY popular, while my last name is NOT known, lol.


----------



## Jax (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Tiago.
* This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.



* There are 18,156 people in the U.S. with the last name Jacques.
* Statistically the 1943rd most popular last name.


* There are 0 people in the U.S. named Tiago Jacques.
* One or both of the names you entered were not found in our database.



I am unique!


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 19, 2007)

Loren	 	Kiefer


* There are 55,981 people in the U.S. with the first name Loren.
* Statistically the 736th most popular first name.
* 86.49 percent of people with the first name Loren are male.
* Names similar to Loren:
o Lorenzo



* There are 8,473 people in the U.S. with the last name Kiefer.
* Statistically the 4322nd most popular last name.


Loren Kiefer	 


* There are 2 people in the U.S. named Loren Kiefer.


Go me


----------



## sigh (Aug 19, 2007)

My first name and surname has 0!!! (I wasn't really to surprised about my first name, but was pretty shocked about my surname being a 0 as well!)

My mother and brother first name are 0 as well. Only my sister with over 78,000 for her first name and my dad with over a 1 million saved the day.


----------



## xabier (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Xabier.
* This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.

* There are 254,183 people in the U.S. with the last name Diaz.
* Statistically the 98th most popular last name.
* Famous people with the last name Diaz:
o Cameron Diaz
o Einar Diaz
o Victor Diaz

If I write my name in spanish:

* There are 19,669 people in the U.S. with the first name Xavier.
* Statistically the 1318th most popular first name.
* More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Xavier are male.


There are 17 people in the U.S. named Xavier Diaz.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 4,539 people in the U.S. with the first name Jacinta.
* Statistically the 2762nd most popular first name.
* More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Jacinta are female.

* There are 0 people in the U.S. with the last name Alaneme.
* This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.

yeah, i would say my name is pretty rare


----------



## myclock (Aug 19, 2007)

# There are 3,995,814 people in the U.S. with the first name Michael.
# Statistically the 4th most popular first name.
# 99.55 percent of people with the first name Michael are male.
* There are 999 people in the U.S. with the last name Tram.
* Statistically the 26894th most popular last name.

LOL 0.45 girls are named Michael


----------



## Caoimhin (Aug 19, 2007)

* There are 1,018,244 people in the U.S. with the first name Kevin.
* Statistically the 34th most popular first name.
* 99.7 percent of people with the first name Kevin are male.

* There are 0 people in the U.S. with the last name Kucharczyk.
* This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.

* There are 0 people in the U.S. named Kevin Kucharczyk.
* One or both of the names you entered were not found in our database.

Phew, good that I'm not from America xD
Also: my first name is rather rare in Poland.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 12,387 people in the U.S. named Michael Jackson.


----------



## Foie (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 6 people in the U.S. with my name.  Kind of unique.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> There are 6 people in the U.S. with my name.Â Kind of unique.


well it's not unique because that would have to make your name a one off
there is only 4 people in the world to my knowledge with my surname


----------



## Takrin (Aug 19, 2007)

There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Michelangelo. 
This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.

There are 6,930 people in the U.S. with the last name Segovia. 
Statistically the 5174th most popular last name

guess my last name isn't too rare seeing how its that famous giutarist and a city in spain

Michelangelo Segovia   
There are 0 people in the U.S. named Michelangelo Segovia.
One or both of the names you entered were not found in our database.

oddly i live in the U.S. wtf i'm not a person? i'm gonna handle this like real men, i'm sueing!


----------



## Foie (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There are 6 people in the U.S. with my name.Â Kind of unique.
> ...



Fine.  _Almost_ unique.  Better?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok...let's see:
0 people with my first name.
0 people with both my surnames.
0 people with my first surname.
*666* people with my last surname...

I was born in Spain so yeah, I have my dads surname and my mums. And also a middle name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iTech (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Takrin @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Michelangelo.
> This name is not found in our database, this means the name is relatively uncommon. Click here for more details.
> 
> There are 6,930 people in the U.S. with the last name Segovia.
> ...


The fact that there are no Michelangelos in the US is very odd. Nice name BTW - I was supposed to be called Michelangelo too if it wasn't for some fluke.


----------



## Jax (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Takrin @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Michelangelo.
> ...



Try Mich*a*elangelo...


----------



## Takrin (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Takrin @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> ...



still none...

people always did that with my name though, thinking it has Michael in it they spelled it like that.  also i go by michel by short but sound it out as Michael. when people see that on paper they look for a girl or some guy named mitchel


----------



## HBK (Aug 19, 2007)

My name is Portuguese/Italian, but I'll see anyway.

Nino Vitale

There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Nino.

There are 10,500 people in the U.S. with the last name Vitale. - Quite a lot.
Statistically the 3552nd most popular last name.

There are 0 people in the U.S. named Nino Vitale. - Unique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One or both of the names you entered were not found in our database. - Weak DB.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 19, 2007)

First name: 739,863

Last name: 757

My last name sucks.  I imagine anyone with the means to change it, does.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 19, 2007)

First Name : 630,926

Last Name: 0 (But I know like 5 people in the US with my last name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 19, 2007)

nobody uses Jhongerkong on forums anywhere. anytime you see a user with the name Jhongerkong, its 99% me and 1% my bro


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 20, 2007)

89 people in the US with the name Gary Dupree. One of 'em (who also has the same middle name as me) lives about 15 miles away from me. I have to forward his calls from time to time even. No relation at all. What are the odds.


----------



## Takrin (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> nobody uses Jhongerkong on forums anywhere. anytime you see a user with the name Jhongerkong, its 99% me and 1% my bro



i used to use Takrin everywhere, started it in original EverQuest 1 when it came out and forums and aim login, email etc.  but lately i've noticed some newbmuffins stealing takrin (seriously i thought that up originally i didnt rip anyone off)  think theres a was a forum i couldnt register under Takrin,  also takrin is taken on some wow servers which makes me mad.  sometimes i wonder if theres people who steal names just to make others mad.

Oh! photobucket.com, thats the latest one that i noticed, someone already has takrin registered what a douche.
and before you know it Jhongerkong, someomes going to be running around with your name registering on forums and other places...


----------



## yus786 (Aug 20, 2007)

hah no one in the USA has my first name and last


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 20, 2007)

as far as screennames go, I share "linkiboy" is a dutch ebay, and some emo french blogger.


----------



## Taras (Aug 20, 2007)

*Barry   *
There are 202,744 people in the U.S. with the first name Barry. 
Statistically the 311th most popular first name. 
More than 99.9 percent of people with the first name Barry are male. 
Names similar to Barry: 
Berry

*Gordy *There are 4,509 people in the U.S. with the last name Gordy. 
Statistically the 7561st most popular last name.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 20, 2007)

*James*
There are 5,035,306 people in the U.S. with the first name James.
Statistically the 1st most popular first name.
99.7 percent of people with the first name James are male.

*Vandenbroek*
There are 0 people in the U.S. with the last name Vandenbroek.


----------



## killzone323 (Aug 20, 2007)

there is 6,052 people named ike. there is 39,338 people with the last name of tyson. but there is only one named ike tyson

rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Takrin @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Aug 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > nobody uses Jhongerkong on forums anywhere. anytime you see a user with the name Jhongerkong, its 99% me and 1% my bro
> ...



hopefully that doesnt happen soon. i usually run a google check on my name and everything found in google was by me so im not too afraid


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 20, 2007)

There are 116 people in the U.S. named Gordon Freeman.
There are 0 people in the U.S. named G Man.
There are 3 people in the U.S. named Wallace Breen.


----------



## tetsuya (Aug 20, 2007)

First name 10,591
Last name 139,197
Statistically the 226th most popular last name.

There are 5 people in the U.S. named the same as me. Which I find kinda odd since I meet 6 guys and 1 girl with the same name as me through out my years in middle school and high school.


----------



## User200 (Aug 20, 2007)

1,183,176 with the First Name as Steven

Steven is statistically the 26th most popular first name

There are 726 people that share my Last Name

My last name is statistically the 36423rd most popular last name


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 20, 2007)

Most of these are 'Random':

There is 1 person in the U.S. named Elvis Presley. (He's still alive!)
There are 3 people in the U.S. named Abraham Lincoln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There are 0 people in the U.S. named Adolf Hitler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are 0 people in the U.S. named Angelina Jolie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are 0 people in the U.S. named Babe Ruth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are 0 people in the U.S. named Keyshawn Johnson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are 0 people in the U.S. named Magglio Ordonez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There is 1 person in the U.S. named Donovan McNabb. (The one and only!)
There are 0 people in the U.S. named Dick Vitale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are 0 people in the U.S. named Zach Duke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are 0 people in the U.S. named Jake Delhomme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's it for now. Look them up if you don't know them.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 20, 2007)

There are 83,217 people in the U.S. with the first name Ken. 
There are 665,734 people in the U.S. with the last name Lee. 
There are 183 people in the U.S. named Ken Lee.

My first name is not Kenneth it's just Ken, and I'm Ken Lee Jr. to be exact. When my grandmother says Ken, both me and my dad answer lol.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 20, 2007)

# There are 969,854 people in the U.S. with the first name Timothy.
# Statistically the 42nd most popular first name.

# There are 48,417 people in the U.S. with the last name Spears.
# Statistically the 716th most popular last name.

There are 155 people in the U.S. named Timothy Spears. w00t!!!


----------



## BilliePop (Aug 21, 2007)

* There are 0 people in the U.S. with the first name Laisa.

* There are 8,261 people in the U.S. with the last name Tejeda

=(


----------



## xalphax (Aug 21, 2007)

nobody in the us named viktor

hehe

they write the name victor over there ^^

if they would change it in my id card if i immigrated?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 21, 2007)

hmm, 1st most popular name.. "James Smith" hahaha, but thats not my name =)

MWA HAHAHA i PWNED YOU 754boy lol, jk jk jk


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> Looks like my Name James Smith is quite commonÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANG, you beat me to it NOOOOOO


----------

